
Show HN: Bunker.land – The Best (and Worst) Places to Wait Out a Nuclear War - bpodgursky
http://bunker.land
======
bpodgursky
I put this visualization together over the past couple weeks. I have a more
detailed description of the motivation and datasets, and methods used here:
[https://bpodgursky.com/2019/07/25/bunker-land-the-best-
and-w...](https://bpodgursky.com/2019/07/25/bunker-land-the-best-and-worst-
places-to-wait-out-a-nuclear-war/), but the brief version is:

Tools:

\- QGIS for buffers and shading

\- Mapbox + Mapbox GL JS to combine layers

Data

\- Ports, military bases:
[https://maps.bts.dot.gov/services/rest/services/NTAD](https://maps.bts.dot.gov/services/rest/services/NTAD)

\- Railroads: [https://catalog.data.gov/dataset/tiger-line-
shapefile-2015-n...](https://catalog.data.gov/dataset/tiger-line-
shapefile-2015-nation-u-s-rails-national-shapefile)

\- Cities: [https://simplemaps.com/data/us-
cities](https://simplemaps.com/data/us-cities)

\- Power infrastructure:
[https://www.arcgis.com/home/item.html?id=b7d20f91a4124907821...](https://www.arcgis.com/home/item.html?id=b7d20f91a412490782178ee60f994361)

\- Elevation data:
[https://nationalmap.gov/small_scale/atlasftp.html#elev48i](https://nationalmap.gov/small_scale/atlasftp.html#elev48i)

\- Seismic risk:
[https://pubs.er.usgs.gov/publication/sim3325](https://pubs.er.usgs.gov/publication/sim3325)

Let me know if you want any more details.

~~~
auslander
How is elevation used?

~~~
bpodgursky
There's a layer for sea level rise (not enabled by default).

------
sudovancity
Im not sure I want to wait something like that out lol.

------
marapuru
Very interesting. Living on Honolulu seems to be one of the worst places of
all. (with all options toggled)

~~~
benj111
Worst as in quick painless death, or worst as in surviving and having to fight
bands of post apocalyptic raiders for dwindling supplies?

~~~
marapuru
Well it looked as if it is a hotpot of various things that could go wrong.

